# TThriller Splitter (LCR) Mod - Before and After Photos



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

When I was on the SpeedBall 2006 whafting gently along the AutoBahns, I noticed that the front end of the TT started to feel a little light at speeds over 130mph. Nothing startling, just a feeling... I came to the conclusion that the rounded bottom lip of the original 225 Coupe spoiler was allowing too much air to get under the car, possibly amplified by the larger Hofele Sports spolier I'd just fitter to the rear disturbing the front/rear balance too.

The solution I had decided was to attempt to fit the front splitter of the Seat Leon LCR. The horizontal curve looked like it stood a good chance of matching, or at least being persuaded to match, the front curve of the TT. And indeed it does: remarkably well! I'm delighted with the result [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)

I reckon it finishes off the standard spoiler rather nicely, the way Audi should have done it originally IMHO.

So here's some before and after photos:























































And the best thing is, this has to be the cheapest mod I've ever done: I got change from twenty quid!

Dave


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks good, just what i wanted to see


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Like it Dave 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

p1tse said:


> looks good, just what i wanted to see


Yes, I remember you posting a query on the subject a while ago. Are you tempted now you've seen the results?



WozzaTT said:


> Like it Dave 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hey Warren mate! It's been a long time, how the devil are you? Give us a call sometime.

I just *knew* you would like it Warren 8) :wink:

Dave


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice little mod 8) How did you attach it to the spoiler and can it be painted ?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice and subtle, I think it would finish off the V6 bumper nicely too..

Does it make a difference at speed also..


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Nice little mod 8) How did you attach it to the spoiler and can it be painted ?


Didnt take long for someone to ask :wink:

Short stubby self tapping/drilling screws, No10 x 20mm. The original item has self locking tabs that mate with slots in the LCR bumper, I cut the locking lips off and pre-drilled holes at their location. About 50mm needed cutting off the ends of the splitter to get the curves to match and the front edge in the right position. The ends then needed shaping to mate closely with the the TT front splats. I used parcel tape to hold the splitter in place while I trimmed it. So there are about 6 screws each side plus the 2 longer ones in the central pylons.

I've no idea about painting the splitter: you might be better asking Seat.

Dave


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TThriller said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little mod 8) How did you attach it to the spoiler and can it be painted ?
> ...


thanks Dave,
do you have a part number by any chance :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Damn you have beaten me to it I have one of these in the garage ready to fit when I get chance on the bright side I only paid Â£18


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> do you have a part number by any chance :roll:


Part No is 1ML805903 
The Seat dealer gave me 10% off the price as I told him that I get a discount at my local Audi and VW dealers


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conlechi said:


> thanks Dave,
> do you have a part number by any chance :roll:


Dude they look great on a silver TT :wink:


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

TThriller said:


> I reckon it finishes off the standard spoiler rather nicely, the way Audi should have done it originally IMHO.


Looks good - you just need the 3 bar front grille now to finish it off :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Dave,
> ...


Thats what i thought :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a part number by any chance :roll:
> ...


 Thanks Andy 
i think a trip to my local Seat Dealers is on the cards :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Jamie's care aka Clarko


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


I need a second one to fit to my Golf  I saw one fitted to a mk4 r32 and that is what gave me the idear to try it but now I know it works on the TT


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 Splitter ? i think thats the Osir blades mate :? :?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

conlechi said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:   sorry i should read things first..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Yep no sign of the spliter on there just the blades


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/technical-guides/guide-how-fit-leon-front-splitter/44969/


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/technical-guides/guide-how-fit-leon-front-splitter/44969/


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TThriller said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > looks good, just what i wanted to see
> ...


nice one dave,

what can i say, but i told you it would look good. well done for being one of the first on here, as i saw it being good but haven't had time to sort out

could be a new thing and Â£20 area isn't bad


----------



## R1B TT (Jan 8, 2007)

looks 8) 
i might have to buy one come pay day


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Don't all rush to your dealers before I get a chance to go down to my local one. If this mod is a popular as R32 ARBS then it won't be long before VAG want to charge us Â£80 for something that used to be Â£20.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Cracking idea, I saw a lot of people fitting them to R32 bumpers on the mk4 golf and it looked great. Never thought it would work on a TT but it clearly does - and on a black one it wouldn't even need painting - might even complement an unpainted Telson rear spoiler (V6 alike) :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

qstix said:


> Nice and subtle, I think it would finish off the V6 bumper nicely too..


So it looks like I've achieved what I set you to do, from the visual aspect.



qstix said:


> Does it make a difference at speed also..


I'll find that out on my trip to the Nurburgring in June 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Any chance the photos might be still around for this mod - I'm thinking of it for my black 225 but I wanted to have a look at it again....

cheers
shane


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sean.ui said:


> Any chance the photos might be still around for this mod - I'm thinking of it for my black 225 but I wanted to have a look at it again....
> 
> cheers
> shane


Have a look on the first page of this thread


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

sean.ui said:


> Any chance the photos might be still around for this mod - I'm thinking of it for my black 225 but I wanted to have a look at it again....
> 
> cheers
> shane


No worries, I've no intention of deleting the photos from the server just yet 

PM me your email and I'll sent you them, but it'll be a few days before I get chance to.

Dave


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance the photos might be still around for this mod - I'm thinking of it for my black 225 but I wanted to have a look at it again....
> ...


I did but they wouldn't display - only got red x's - I guess the server was down at the time


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

sean.ui said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > sean.ui said:
> ...


Here's the url's so you can try pasting them into you browser, it may not like hot links.

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/TT ... fore-1.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/TT ... fore-2.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/TT ... fore-3.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/TT ... fter-1.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/TT ... fter-2.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/TT ... fter-3.jpg

Hope that works!


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

cheers, it's something i'm definitely considering


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i like it, not OTT.

how much are they and where do you get hold of the trim that covers the intercooler mesh that i can see . or is this a different bumper altogether.

ta pete!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

coTTsie said:


> i like it, not OTT.
> 
> how much are they and where do you get hold of the trim that covers the intercooler mesh that i can see . or is this a different bumper altogether.
> 
> ta pete!


the lower splitter is from a seat leon cupa r so from a seat dealer

and the fins on the bumper are osir items


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

"osir" items, please enlighten me as i have never heard of them. are they a D.I.Y fit, where from and how much.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

OSIR

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_ ... _HOME.html

You can also get everything from the TT shop but its a little bit more expensive and for some bizzare reason takes longer to deliver :?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TThriller said:


> ...The ends then needed shaping to mate closely with the the TT front splats.


I take it you just use ever finer grades of wet'n'dry paper to smooth off the ends once cut?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

rabvtec said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > ...The ends then needed shaping to mate closely with the the TT front splats.
> ...


Nope, I just used a junior hacksaw until I was happy with the fit up, and then a sharp knike to trim any jaggies. Once butted up to the spats you can't see the cut surface anyway.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

That looks great, and I will be attempting this mod next week. Cheers


----------



## Craigliverpool (Jan 28, 2007)

is this the same as you had m8

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Seat-Le ... dZViewItem


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Craigliverpool said:


> is this the same as you had m8
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Seat-Le ... dZViewItem


Yeah, buy why pay Â£30 quid from eBay when you can get one from any Seat dealer for around Â£18!!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

"Fitted" mine today. Should have made it a bit closer to the edge of the original bumper but had already cut the sides too short. I haven't got a good front on shot since the weather was a bit iffy this morning and I only had my phone with me. I'll get some better shots up in the future:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

darn you rhod, i like that and the number plates and the surround :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TThriller said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


Thanks Dave, that's just the info I need .. 8) So now we know what one looks like on a blue and black TT . . now for my silver!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> "Fitted" mine today. Should have made it a bit closer to the edge of the original bumper but had already cut the sides too short. I haven't got a good front on shot since the weather was a bit iffy this morning and I only had my phone with me. I'll get some better shots up in the future:


Nice one Rhod [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Welcome to the LCR splitter splitter club 



rabvtec said:


> Thanks Dave, that's just the info I need .. 8) So now we know what one looks like on a blue and black TT . . now for my silver!


You're welcome, we look forward to seeing the photos

Dave


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Ordered mine today.

Leming leming leming oops a cliff


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Rhod_TT said:


> "Fitted" mine today. Should have made it a bit closer to the edge of the original bumper but had already cut the sides too short. I haven't got a good front on shot since the weather was a bit iffy this morning and I only had my phone with me. I'll get some better shots up in the future:


Rhod how do you get away with the number plate?, I had mine through dubmiester same as you but kept the spaces as per uk legal (bit miffed cos yours looks better than mine  ), have you had any problems with the police?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i would be suprised if coppers pulled up on these, as it looks original german from an untrained eye.

i was thinking about these plates, but not sure on spacing with private plate

loving rhod style though


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

RichT said:


> Ordered mine today.
> 
> Leming leming leming oops a cliff


No doubt you will let us see the result


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks great on the lighter colors like silver.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

RichT said:


> Ordered mine today.
> 
> Leming leming leming oops a cliff


Have you fitted it yet Rich?


----------

